# July Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Look ma - no hands !


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Is that a rod on your yak or are you happy to be fishing?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

She said," if you love your Stealth that much , go and sleep with it ", ,,,,,,,,, just doing what i'm told


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

take it from Bono, 'This could be you too'


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I'm dead sexy :lol:


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Rod Holders ! ? ! ? ! 
Na mate, Love Handles ;-)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"it's slower than my hobbie and these peddles seem a touch stiff"


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Aaah! This is the life.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Sure beats working.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Is that a rod in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

Ozzie sick day


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats the difference between being first to the fishing hole and still coming?

Shaved arm pits!!!!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Leroy leaned back and waited, self satisfied that the stealth of his approach , the display of his naked torso and the stiffness of his rods would surely result in some sort of catch.


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

(sing it) I'm to sexy for my shirt ..................


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Apre Fishing


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

bruno fishing


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

the most abdominal day's fishing beats a gutful of work


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

belly nice


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"this was taken only moments before the great white attacked"
witnesses say the man appeared oblivious to the sharks presence


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

HAY LOVE, GET US A BEER WOULD YAH!!


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

Look at the gun show goin on over here.... Boom....Boom.......Fire power!


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

Geez when they designed these stealths they realy didnt take into account that maybe id be out on a cloudy day with no shirt on doin sit-ups...... ohhwell ill just have to take it back.
rite after these 56 ahh,57 ahh,58 ahh. Ohh yeah feel the burn or is that my pastey white skin :? .


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

But wait!There"s more.We Will even thrown in this free AB Pro Yak.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm too sexy for my hat, too sexy for that.
I'm too sexy for my shirt, it's gotta hurt...


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

A bloke in a Stealth, very mod
was floating around after cod
he took off his shirt
to display his full girt
while watching the length of his rod


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

another one who will give the shirt off his back just to go yak fishing !!!!


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

come on Yak lets Goooooo, Musssshhh or whatever.
I'll swear I've seen guys simply lay back and kick their feet to make these things move.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

and the rare two pronged yakker was spotted floating on open waters, basking in the sun..

or.

A calm day, sun on my skin, and a 6 foot long pole. Who wouldn't be smiling?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Kayak Fishing, "Bare Stealth"


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

_Hmmmm. Mermaid Waters - lets just see about that..._


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUCwrmwAABCXgEAHgQAACj/v3qAgAIkRTyZTANJkGRoRT9AhT00T2qPQmnpIH5Kee0twmoVJzxC7jiZkgiPtqxW4NIeTdhmKNHFeahv+LF2FYhzdEaO7QLm4mCu5z9Fq8pEI0ya64R/u1KMKoqy3XKmk7GoIThNHSzbjat6RTKSJSo+TDDKkcYAUzAFmunI/b8XckU4UJBAsK5sA


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

I think I see Pamela Anderson coming this way! I better look cool.


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Viva la blues brothers


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

David Hasslehof will be playing the lead role in the new series "YAK WATCH"


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

I should have hooked some bigger fish ... if I wanted to get towed all the way to Australia.

(Just needed to share ........ ineligible to win)


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Beefcake, beefcake!!

or

My three rods can tackle anything!!

or

???


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

Someone told me this is how you set up when your'e after Queens.


----------



## BENNYV (Jul 4, 2009)

My wife says im over compensating for somthing, but just check out the size of my rod!!!!


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

1, Hmm, i wonder what the poor people are doing
2, Who said fishin was relaxing !!!!!!!!!!!!
3, "What you talkin bout willis"
4, 7.50am rings boss "yeaaahh maaate, won't be in today, think i got the swine flu" 
Bilby.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

How about....

"...I aint fishing til they get a sponsor for this caption comp"


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

whoever said that kayak fishing wasn't a workout was so wrong cause look at me now i'm doing sit-up while fishing and next i might even do some push-ups too


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

There once was a man having a tipple
on a kayak barely causing a ripple.
Till suddenly a fish took the bait
from one of his rods laying in wait,
and almost took off his left nipple!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Not a SIK or SOT...

This is obviously a typical SUK! (Sit-up-kayak - boom boom).


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

Carl Williams relaxing on day release


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"KAYAK ROULETTE" 
33% chance of intense pain guaranteed.
3 baited lines in the in the water, 2 attached to graphite rods and one attached to a flesh rod.

good luck


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Freya's less experienced brother Hans Hoffmeister.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sbd said:


> Freya's less experienced brother Hans Hoffmeister.


i thought that was the navy seal that landed on a kayak :lol:


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Buff takes a well earned fart break.


----------



## Dipseadiver (Jan 18, 2009)

Here i am showin the "Uk yak summer fishing style"..... nearly as laid back n' easy as an England 2nd test Ashes win!.....ave it!!.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Buff takes a well earned fart break.


But it was *only* a Small Bowl of Chilli







:twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

:shock: :lol: apologies buff didn't realize someone was using that alias. But with a smile like that I want your chilli recipe BADLY!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Buff - you have the most AMAZING set of smiley heads....."fart group" !! What can beat that ?


----------



## Alotta50 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ahhh the serenity. Yep... soo much serenity.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Hurry up and take the picture.. I can only suck in my gut and hold this pose for so long!


----------



## djanus (Nov 8, 2008)

"oohh oohh, Double hook up! Don't have to paddle home now"


----------



## BubbleBass (Oct 6, 2008)

Went in for lippo suction and came out with suction hips!?!??


----------



## reavesey (May 10, 2009)

101,102,103, is that hot chick on the stink boat still looking? 8)


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes of course they are both fishing rods, what were you expecting?


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

If I lie back and keep a low profile maybe the Noah will go past me? Low profile? Hmm who I am trying to kid?


----------



## Stu (Feb 12, 2009)

" MORNING LADIES " _'who's da man?, thats right I'm da man, oowh yeahh!' _


----------

